# Orkney



## polstain (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi All,
We're taking a month out, going round Scotland (fuel permitting! Does anyone have info on campsites/wildcamping on Orkney?


----------



## Groper (May 17, 2007)

There are two official sites on Orkney mainland.
One at Stromness,the other at Kirkwall.
No info re wild camping spots.


----------



## vmeldrew (May 3, 2007)

I've been told Orkney is very MH friendly with no problems re wildcamping.

Hoping to get there some time in June.


----------



## 122275 (Apr 11, 2009)

Hi. I realise I'm over a year late, but maybe this info will be of interest to other prospective wildcampers to Orkney.
Basically, there's no problem. People tend to pull up and stay overnight or for a couple of days etc before moving on to explore more of our wonderful 'fantasy islands'. Obviously, as always, be careful about not blocking access to farmers fields, entrances to fishermen's nests and their access for their vehicles/trailers etc to the shoreline - as well as the usual things about fire safety, rubbish disposal etc. It's this latter that has caused some friction in the past, because there's always that mindless minority who damage the reputation of responsible campers/caravanners etc., and a couple of years ago our Council had to seriously look at the possibility of having to police some of our rural areas/pullovers and picnic areas etc. because they'd been 'taken over' by so-called 'travellers'. Not only did they despoil the area with piles of stinking garbage etc. but they were also intimidating other tourists who'd just pulled in to admire the view, do a spot of fishing etc. Then they upset local folk by playing loud music and holding alcohol-fuelled parties, huge bonfires etc all night for days on end - it really was 'over the top' in every respect. the local shopkeepers were intimidated also. I think eventually the 'got the message' that although Orkney is very friendly and tolerant they'd overstepped the mark - and thankfully moved on. To date there's been no recurrence. So this is just a friendly warning: Behave yourselves, and you can enjoy your wild camping here - but 'one bitten, twice shy' and our police can be VERY fierce in maintaining our proud record of Orkney being the safest place in the UK to live, with the lowest crime rate. Happy Wild Camping! :lol:


----------

